
Announcing the General Availability of Azure Event Grid - crandycodes
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/announcing-the-general-availability-of-azure-event-grid/
======
JustC
99.99% service availability and compute when I need it down to the second,
really excited at what comes next!

------
djrosanova
Excited to see how people use this.

------
bahram_banisadr
Serverless compute needs serverless messaging to trigger functions; that's
what we're aiming to build with grid.

------
gsreeram86
Nice one - the neural network infra behind functions/lambdas! Microsoft gives
infrastructure which can PUSH the events to your Event REACTOR listening for
any events (including Azure-native events)! No more polling code!

